# Cars are getting ridiculous...



## popsprocket (Oct 16, 2014)

This is an ad for a new SUV by Holden:

[video=youtube;LDUUeQQfgrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDUUeQQfgrk[/video]

That's right, an ad for an SUV that takes place entirely in an inner city setting. Back in my day, SUV ads usually involved dirt roads and mud.

Admittedly this isn't the first 4WD in recent years to advertise itself as a city car. It's just the one that has really rubbed me up the wrong way. With all the emphasis people are putting on green behaviour in their every day life, why is it still okay to sell them 3 tonne gas-guzzlers for their around-town transportation? Why are cars still trending bigger and thirstier when they should be trending lighter and smaller?

I'm going to go write an angry post on Holden's facebook page and swear at them a bit.


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 16, 2014)

Getting?


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 16, 2014)

He'd have less difficulty navigating inner-city streets if he didn't insist on driving on the wrong side of the road. And, what's with his steering wheel, bent over to the right-hand side of the car? He should get that fixed! No wonder he needs a "nimble" car.


----------



## Jeff C (Oct 17, 2014)

Cars in general are ridiculous... Though I ride a bicycle everywhere, so I'm bias.


----------



## Greimour (Oct 17, 2014)

People wont realize the consequences of their money grabbing ways until we are forced into a time where we're so completely screwed that money no longer has any value. I wish I could live to see that day.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 17, 2014)

Greimour said:


> People wont realize the consequences of their money grabbing ways until we are forced into a time where we're so completely screwed that money no longer has any value. I wish I could live to see that day.




I don't think anyone is going to see that day.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 17, 2014)

I don't know about where you live, but cars in the U.S. are more fuel efficient than ever. They're also lasting longer and holding more value. If you take all that into account and consider inflation, it will cost you the same to buy a Honda Accord today as is did in the early 80's, but now it would have more safety features and include many of the things that were optional back in the day. Plus, there are all the new hybrids and more electric cars on the horizon. Looks like things are moving in the right direction to me.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 17, 2014)

suv is a raised station wagon. There's the Volvo, and the Mercedes, but how else to be nerdy, hauling a bunch of kids around, without looking goofy? Suv.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 17, 2014)

That one doesn't even look that big. Looks like it's built on a mid-sized car platform.


----------



## dale (Oct 17, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> This is an ad for a new SUV by Holden:
> 
> [video=youtube;LDUUeQQfgrk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDUUeQQfgrk[/video]
> 
> ...



actually, in cities throughout the midwest and northeast america, a 4WD is something handy to have in the winter. 
that thing doesn't really look like a gas-guzzler, though. not like some of them. not that i really mind gas-guzzlers. i'd
have a gas-guzzler if i could afford the gas. but i'm not really a "green" person, though. i'm more vomit red.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 17, 2014)

http://delorean.com/

88 miles an hour, cue lightning.


----------

